# Good components to go with the 7820X



## paulmatthew (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll be building a PC and switching from mac . What's a good motherboard , cooling system and video card to go with this build? I will be starting with 64GB ram and adding more as needed and will be getting a 850W power supply . I don't do much video but want dual monitor support. I am a hobbyist but not sure which direction to go with some of these.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 21, 2017)

Tower, Rack ..?


----------



## Tyll (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is a good guideline: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/NzTvTH

850W seems way overpowered. bequite has a good customer service and this model is one of the better (even more quite) ones.
Noctua for the CPU fan is a very silent option as well with good airflow.
For RAM it doesn't really matter unless you want a specific color or marketing. Even the speed makes very little difference.
ASRock Taichi X299 MoBo has very positive reviews on many sites and all the components needed (especially supports up to 128GB RAM).
The Case doesn't look like out of space and helps a little with noise as well (though the difference between a "silent" and any other case is very, very little. Fan choice is MUCH more important).

For a graphics card you don't need anything fancy at all. A GTX 1050 should be enough. The MSI gaming line has the most silent fans, Palit KalmX would be one without fans, but costs $50 more and the MSI fans do not run unless needed. If you feel fancy get a 1060, but I'd not know what for. Again, MSI Gaming X line is the best choice for a silent system. Do not get an AMD RX 570/580 since those get much hotter and thus require more cooling (=louder).


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 21, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Tower, Rack ..?


Tower either mid or full but probably going full tower for upgrades in the future .


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 21, 2017)

ASRock or Supermicro are my favs.
I build my own.
I go for non consumer boards.
No fancy paint or blinking lights.
Server parts or Workstation.


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2017)

The beQuiet Dark Rock CPU coolers are quieter than the Noctua DH series. A semi passive 650W PS is fine - I like EVGA lately. As far as motherboards, Gigabyte usually has some with TB on the MB if you need that. 

I like Fractal R4 or R5 cases.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 21, 2017)

khollister said:


> The beQuiet Dark Rock CPU coolers are quieter than the Noctua DH series. A semi passive 650W PS is fine - I like EVGA lately. As far as motherboards, Gigabyte usually has some with TB on the MB if you need that.
> 
> I like Fractal R4 or R5 cases.


I don't think that's true about noctua vs bequiet. I have two noctuas, d15 and d14 in my master and slave, and recently made a gaming rig for my wife with bequiet dark rock advanced. Noctuas are actually quiter, especially with LNA adaptors. I think the reason is noise frequency, dark rock goes higher.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 22, 2017)

Great suggestions . I was already planning on the Fractal Design R5 case . The noctua fans look like a good product . Checking out motherboards the Asrock X299 Taichi looks like a nice design and spaced out well.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 22, 2017)

Personally I prefer full tower cases with huge fans. Larger fans = lower RPM = less noise. Rosewill Thor for example.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 22, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Personally I prefer full tower cases with huge fans. Larger fans = lower RPM = less noise. Rosewill Thor for example.


Good point! Never thought of that


----------

